# Identify my webcam



## Johnie12inch (Jul 18, 2005)

I got a webcam from a friend, he has lost the drivers disc and forgot what the name of the webcam is, it has no identification on it at all which is a bummer, and ive tried a lot of logitech drivers etc, but nothig seems to be working windows just cannot recognize it at all, its a USB webcam so if anyone could let me know or how to get it installed.

http://johnie12inch.dumbppl.com/borrowedcam.JPG

thank you in advance.

signed 
johnie


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

if it comes up as an unknown device, yoou can try to id it with this program. http://www.soft14.com/Utilities_and...cs/Unknown_Device_Identifier_2455_Review.html


----------

